# Bitte helfen: Einstein vektorisieren



## gidolinho (6. September 2007)

Hallo,
einige Zeit les ich hier schon mit und dadurch konnte ich mir schon sehr viel selbst helfen. Jetzt brauch ich aber eure hilfe.

Kann mit einer den Albert Einstein vektorisieren? Bitte.
http://xs219.xs.to/xs219/07364/einstein_black_whiie.jpg

Vielen Dank Jungs und Mädels.
MfG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. September 2007)

Hi,
wenn du den schon einiges gelesen hast dann weißt du sicher auch das wir dir gerne beim selber machen helfen und es nicht für dich machen.
Erzähl uns doch mal woran es bei dir scheitert?
Gruß


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. September 2007)

Und dann sollte auch die Vorlage weniger unscharf sein.


Alex


----------



## Roman-studios (15. September 2007)

Mach es doch in Coral Draw zeichne es einfach nach!


----------



## Friedel5 (22. Dezember 2007)

Roman-studios hat gesagt.:


> Mach es doch in Coral Draw zeichne es einfach nach!



Hallo Roman,

ich bin zwar neu hier und acker immer noch alte Beiträge durch.
Ist ja manchmal schon erschreckend, daß hier 1000 mal nach Vektorisierung gefragt wird. 
Aber deine Antwort versteh ich net ganz. Hast du zu viel Zeit?
Mach´s mit Corel ist ja richtig.
Aber in Photo-Paint laden, umwandeln in 1-Bit sch/w --- Strichgrafik --- feddich.
Als tiff exportieren, in Corel-Trace laden, erweiterter Umriss, Clipart auswählen,
ein Klick und wir haben 35 Objekte.
Als cmx speichern und in Corel-Draw importieren.
That´s it.

Gruß Friedel


----------



## Roman-studios (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich ahb ne neue Methode mit einer Website die ein Typ gefunden hat...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Dezember 2007)

Du bist gnz schön fies die URL nicht zu nennen. Und das ist nicht lustig.
http://vectormagic.stanford.edu/

Gruß


----------



## Friedel5 (22. Dezember 2007)

Roman-studios hat gesagt.:


> Ich ahb ne neue Methode mit einer Website die ein Typ gefunden hat...



Hallo Roman,

den Link gibts hier ja auch 1000 mal.(mindestens)

Aber dann können die Jungs (oder Mädels) das immer noch nicht.
Ich hab die Seite hier so verstanden, daß man Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bekommt.
Es gibt bestimmt auch ein paar Leute, die es lernen möchten.

Natürlich geht es immer einfacher.
Ich machs auch von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge.
In X3 gehts einfacher. Aber mit dem Umweg über Corel-Trace 12 ist meistens das Ergebnis besser. Sprich: Ich kanns feiner einstellen.

Gruß
Friedel


----------



## ink (22. Dezember 2007)

Die Methode für das Bild wäre genau das Richtige.
Warum sollte sich die Person die Mühe machen das abzuzeichnen wenn man es auch automatisieren kann.
Bei einem einfachen S/W Bild geht Trace oder Vectormagic.
Wenn man aber ne Rose haben möchte sollte man sich Tuts darüber angucken (Tonwertrennung usw um ne saubere Vorlage zu haben)
Wenn die Person wirklich vektorisieren lernen möchte, dann ist es natürlich nicht
die richtige Vorgehensweise. 

edit: Ha, das war mein Hundertster


----------



## Roman-studios (22. Dezember 2007)

Das ist schon ein uraltes Thema mit dem abzeichnen ich benutz schon eine andere Methode...


----------



## ink (22. Dezember 2007)

Und welche?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Dezember 2007)

Wer eine sauberevektorisierung haben möchtekommtimmer noch nicht um einnachzeichnen von hand rum. Da können die Tools noch so gut sein. Den bei eigentlich allen hat man so ungefähr 60-80 % zuviele Ankerpunkte. Welche die Datei größer als nötig machen.


----------



## ink (22. Dezember 2007)

Nicht das Plotten und Entgittern vergessen! 

Von Hand ist wirklich am Saubersten.
Bei einfarbigen Logos greife ich aber gern auf Tools zurück und wenn mir das Ergebnis nicht passt, zeichne ich das an den Stellen nach.


----------

